# [Kaufberatung] 15" MacbookPro Retina oder Zenbook UX51VZ?



## dee7er (5. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir demnächst ein 15" Notebook kaufen und bin mir noch ein wenig unschlüssig.
Meine Anforderungen:

- flach, leise und leistungsstark
- dennoch lange Akkulaufzeit (mehr als 6 Stunden)
- helles FullHD-Display (am liebsten matt)
- beleuchtete Tastatur

MacbookPro:
+ Akkulaufzeit (unter MacOSX)
+ Verarbeitung
+ Retinadisplay (imho sehr gut entspiegelt)
+ MacOSX
- Preis (~2500€)
- Grafiktreiber unter Windows (--> Akkulaufzeit sinkt enorm)

Zenbook:
+ Preis (~1500€)
+ mattes Display
+ Grafiktreiber unter Win8 (--> längere Akkulaufzeit)
- Windows 8 (Win7 Treiber könnten fehlen)
- nicht ganz so gut verarbeitet
- Lüfter lauter

Nun ist die Frage, ob sich die 1000€ Aufpreis überhaupt lohnen...
Ich selbst habe noch nie MacOSX benutzt, wäre aber nicht davon abgeneigt, zumindest zum Arbeiten. Dennoch würde ich Windows7 (weil ich die Metro-Oberfläche hasse) parallel installieren.
Was meint ihr, ist das Zenbook eine gute Alternative zum MB Pro?


----------



## Memories2010 (5. Februar 2013)

Ich habe selbst ein ähnlichen Thread wie du geöffnet. Ich bin auch am überlegen ob ich mir das nächste MacBook Pro 15 Zoll hole oder doch ein bis zu 1000€ günstigeres Notebook. Mein Hauptargument für den Mac ist halt vorallem das Display. Was mich allerdings bezogen auf deine Frage interessieren würde ist und zwar bei meiner Suche nach Alternativen zum MacBook bin ich auf das MEDION® ERAZER® X6821 (MD 98187) gestoßen. Das Display bei dem Medion Notebook ist auch eine matte Oberfläche (non-glare) und hat LED Backlight. In meinen Augen (als Laie) bietet das Medion mehr fürs Geld als die Notebooks von Asus. Oder habe ich da etwas nicht berücksichtigt ?


----------



## ct5010 (5. Februar 2013)

Eins vorweg: Du willst doch nicht Apple dafür zahlen, Arbeiter zu malträtieren, oder?

Also, das Retina Display bringt schon etwas, nur extrem wenig. Du hast beim Zenbook immerhin ein FullHD Display auf 15", was einer wohl nicht sehr geringen Pixeldichte entspricht. Außerdem hast du bei Windoof ClearType, was die Schriften sehr verschönert. Meiner Meinung nach bringt ein Retina Display (was sowieso Marketingscheiß ist) nur bedingt was, und zwar wenn du ständig Fotos bearbeitest. Das Retina Display hat aber noch den Nachteil, dass bei Windows die Schriften schon kaum erkennbar sein werden, da die Auflösung so hoch ist und Windows daran nicht gut anpassen kann. Und wenn du Windows brauchst, ist ein Macbook Pro ein absoluter Fehlgriff, da du wie gesagt die stromfressenden Grafiktreiber nutzen musst usw.

Und zu  aller letzt, es sind 1000€ Unterschied, da sollte das Gewissen schon entscheiden.

Zu Windows 8: Gib dem Betriebssystem erst einmal eine Chance. Windows 7 ist sehr gut, Win 8 ist noch besser, auch wenn alle Einstellungen noch etwas unaufgeräumt sind. Davon wirst du im Alltag aber nichts mitbekommen. Du solltest es ausprobieren, es ist nämlich echt sehr praktisch, wenn man sich dran gewöhnt!


----------



## ravenhearth (5. Februar 2013)

Schlechte Arbeitsbedingungen gibts nicht nur bei Apple

Aktuell würde ich dennoch vom MBP abraten. Durch die extrem hohe Auflösung wird die HD4000 stark gefordert, sodass es selbst auf dem Desktop teilweise zu Rucklern kommt (hier wird erst Haswell Abhilfe schaffen).


----------



## Memories2010 (5. Februar 2013)

Wie ist denn das MEDION® ERAZER® X6821 (MD 98187) im Verhältnis zu den Asus Notebooks ?


----------



## EvilMonk (5. Februar 2013)

Hallo Freunde, 

ich sitze hier grade an einem 15" MBP Retina. Ich weiß nicht in wie weit ihr Erfahrungen mit dem Ding habt, aber ich möchte hier mal meine Meinung dazuschreiben um dem Halbwissen entgegenzutreten. Vorweg: Ich bin kein verliebter in die Marke Apple, aber auch nicht abgeneigt.
Ich werde hier nur meine Erfahrungen mit dem Macbook schreiben, da ich das Zenbook noch nie in der Hand hatte.

Zum Thema Windows: 
In der Tat ist Windows in den Default-Settings quasi unbenutzbar. Ein 30-sekündiges Workaround macht es allerdings um Welten besser. Schriften und Icons sind vergrößerbar  und profitieren ebenfalls vom Retina Display. Das mit dem Grafiktreiber verkürzt in der Tat die Laufzeit, aber nicht so dramatisch. Ich glaube diese Meinung wird subjektiv gepusht da die meisten Nutzer Win halt größtenteils zum zocken anmachen, da ist die Laufzeit natürlich geringer. Ich würde mal spontan auf 4-5 statt 6-7 Stunden Laufzeit im Officebetrieb tippen. Das ist zumindest meine Erfahrung.

Zum Thema malträtierte Arbeiter:
Ähm, ja. Es steht Apple gegen Asus und du kommst mit den armen Chinesen? Foxconn fertigt so ziemlich alles für so ziemlich jeden Hersteller. Ich finde das ebenfalls Mist, aber so sieht nunmal die Welt aus. Wenn du was gegen Ausbeutung in Billiglohnländern hast, dann zieh bitte keine Klamotten mehr an, kauf keine Südfrüchte mehr, keinen Kaffee, keinen Tee und mach das Licht aus. (ja, Uran wird größtenteils in Afrika geschürft). Ich glaub das sind größere Probleme als die Wahl zwischen Apple und Asus zur Gewissensbalsamierung.

Zum Thema Display:
Jaja, das gute Display. 1920x1080 vs 2880x1800 ist schon nochmal nen deutlicher Unterschied (ich kanns hier ja emulieren). Das siehst du mehr als deutlich. Die Sache mit dem Fotobearbeiten ist ein Irrglaube. Da ist es eher hinderlich weil du was anderes siehst als 99% der Typen die das Foto später auf ihren non-Retina Screens sehen. Ich nutze es zur Videobearbeitung und Arbeitsplatzvergrößerung, da ist es sehr nützlich. Was aber viele übersehen: Im Alltag ist es großartig! Ich besitze es nun ein gutes halbes Jahr und es passiert mir immernoch, dass ich mich plötzlich wundere, wie scharf doch der Text ist. Arbeitet mal alle auch nur eine Stunde mit einem Retina-Screen, ihr werdet nicht zurückwollen. Beim Umstieg von VHS auf DVD hat man doch auch erst gemerkt, dass man nichtmehr zurück will, als man malwieder ne VHS gesehen hat.

Zum Thema Leistung:
Zeig mit bitte mal Ruckler auf dem Desktop?!
Ich bin echt kein Ressourcensparender Arbeiter, aber selbst wenn FCPX, After Effects, Safari, Chrome, Mail, Skype und noch nen dutzend Vorschau, Finder und Kleinkramfenster geöffnet sind und zwei Screens befeuert werden hatte ich noch keine Ruckler. Im Gegenteil, die SSD in dem Ding ist abartig schnell (locker doppelt so schnell wie die "normale" im MBA) und hat mir den flüssigsten Workflow beschert den ich je hatte. Mein System vorher bestand aus einem 3770k, GTX 460 und einer OCZ Vertex 2.

Es stimmt allerdings, dass man teilweise Scrollruckler bei aufwendigen Websites hat (Paradebeispiel 9GAG). Das verbessert sich aber drastisch wenn man auf Safari umsteigt. Optimierung macht sich hier deutlich bemerkbar. Dort wo Chrome böse ruckelt scrollt Safari nahezu butterweich.

Zum Thema Preis:
Kein Kommentar, das muss jeder selbst wissen.

so far...
Das war eher ein anti-Halbwissens (nicht Meinungs)-post. Falls es noch Fragen gibt, antworte ich auch gerne spezifischer 

Grüße
EvilMonk


----------



## Master451 (5. Februar 2013)

Apple malträtiert keine Arbeiter, das sind alles Zulieferer (Foxconn etc.), und bei den anderen Firmen weiß man auch nicht wirklich, wie viel besser da die Arbeiter bei den Zulieferern behandelt werden...

Naja, die Schriftgröße lässt sich auch unter Windows einstellen, genauso wie die Icon-Skalierung (siehe z.B. hier, PCGH-Video zum Retina-Macbook, MacBook Pro Retina neu im PCGH-Testlabor [Video-News] , Apple MacBook Pro Retina im Test: hoher Preis und mäßige Spieleleistung, aber ansonsten gut). Da gibt es auch Vergleiche zwischen Full-HD und Retina. Auch von der Farbwiedergabe her ist das Apple-Display besser als das Asus (Test Asus Zenbook UX51VZ (U500VZ) Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests), was scheinbar für Photoshop wichtig ist. 
Ob das Zenbook verarbeitungstechnisch so viel schlechter ist als das Macbook, kann ich dir nicht sagen, das sind dann wenn dann überhaupt Feinheiten.
Das mit der Akkulaufzeit weiß ich jetzt auch nicht, es stimmt schon, dass die MacBooks unter Bootcamp (Windows) an Laufzeit verlieren, ob das jetzt so drastisch ausfällt weiß ich nicht, Treiber können ja auch optimiert werden... Und unter OSX hast du halt enorme Laufzeiten. 
Garantie hat das Asus 2 Jahre, Apple bietet nur 1 Jahr. Das ASUS hat es nen GBit-LAN-Port  und nen Ziffernblock (falls du einen brauchen solltest). Auch der Adapter von Mini-VGA auf VGA liegt dem ASUS bei, bei Apple musst du dafür Adapter dazukaufen.
Wie kommst du eig. beim Macbook auf 2500€? Die fangen schon bei 2000€ an, das Asus bei 1500€... (Apple MacBook Pro, 15.4", Core i7-3610QM, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD (MC975D/A) (Mid 2012) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland) Oder hast du da Garantieerweiterung und Adapter mit reingerechnet...
An deiner Stelle würde mir irgendwo die Displays mal anschauen, wenn du die Möglichkeit dazu hast, und einfach vergleichen, das scheint ja so das größte Unterscheidungsmerkmal zu sein, vielleicht auch mal OSX antesten, wenns geht. Vom Arbeitstempo geben die sich wenig...
Generell finde ich den Notebookcheck-Test recht gut, weil da ja oft zwischen beiden Geräten verglichen wird. Hier solltest du halt abwägen, ob für dich und die Sachen, die du mit dem Gerät machen willst, das gute Apple-Display so entscheidend ist. Denn es ist schon ein wirklich sehr knackiges Bild... Da will man nachher nicht wieder zurück (kenne Retina vom iPad im Vergleich zu Galaxy Tab 10.1, Nexus 7 und Surface)

Achja, ich würde nicht so abgeneigt gegenüber Windows 8 sein, mit ClassicShell oder anderen ähnlichen Tools verschwindet das ungeliebte Metro fast vollständig.

P.S. ich besitze keines dieser Geräte, Display und Verarbeitung kann man in Läden begutachten, OSX hat meine Mutter auf nem 2010er Macbook zuhause


----------



## Phantom410 (5. Februar 2013)

Falls für dich die 1000€ keine oder keine große Rolle spielen würde ich zu dem MacBook tendieren!


----------



## ravenhearth (5. Februar 2013)

Zur Performance des rMBP schreibt anandtech:


> To be quite honest, the hardware in the rMBP isn’t enough to deliver a  consistently smooth experience across all applications. At 2880 x 1800  most interactions are smooth but things like zooming windows or  scrolling on certain web pages is clearly sub-30fps. At the higher  scaled resolutions, since the GPU has to render as much as 9.2MP, even  UI performance can be sluggish. There’s simply nothing that can be done  at this point [...]



Man kann nicht leugnen, dass es da teils Probleme bei der Performance gibt.


----------



## dee7er (6. Februar 2013)

Kann jemand was zu den blendfreien Displays (1680x1050) des MBP sagen, ich hab so ein Teil noch nie gesehen...


----------



## Supeq (6. Februar 2013)

ct5010 schrieb:


> Eins vorweg: Du willst doch nicht Apple dafür zahlen, Arbeiter zu malträtieren, oder?


 
sagte der Mann mit dem Gigabyte(Foxconn)-Board


----------



## EvilMonk (6. Februar 2013)

dee7er schrieb:


> Kann jemand was zu den blendfreien Displays (1680x1050) des MBP sagen, ich hab so ein Teil noch nie gesehen...


 
Also, soweit ich weiß ist das auswählbare, blendfreie des MBP nicht einfach nur entspiegelt sondern matt. Da kannst du in den Elektronikmarkt gehen und jedes Matte Display angucken, so wird es dann auch ungefähr aussehen. Vielleicht noch mit etwas besseren Farben, jenachdem was du dir anguckst.


----------



## dee7er (6. Februar 2013)

Master451 schrieb:


> Wie kommst du eig. beim Macbook auf 2500€? Die fangen schon bei 2000€ an, das Asus bei 1500€... (Apple MacBook Pro, 15.4", Core i7-3610QM, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD (MC975D/A) (Mid 2012) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland) Oder hast du da Garantieerweiterung und Adapter mit reingerechnet...
> 
> Achja, ich würde nicht so abgeneigt gegenüber Windows 8 sein, mit ClassicShell oder anderen ähnlichen Tools verschwindet das ungeliebte Metro fast vollständig.



Exakt, ich würde dann schon die Garantieverlängerung dazuwählen und die Adapter bräuchte ich höchstwahrscheinlich auch.
Ich selbst habe Win8 auf meinem Netbook installiert und kann diesem OS, außer der bemerkenswerten Schnelligkeit beim Booten, nicht viel abgewinnen. Diese "Livekacheln" funktionieren auch nur wenigen Programmen, fast ausnahmslos die von Microsoft. Ich möchte allerdings bspw. Mozilla Thunderbird anstatt Outlook und Google Chrome anstatt des IE verwenden. Da bringt mir die Metro-Oberflächer rein gar nichts, sondern ist einfach nur eins: für ein Nicht-Tablet einfach nur unpraktisch. Ich präferiere immer noch das ganz normale Windows-Menu mit integrierter Suchleiste. Leider ist die Akkulaufzeit mit Win8 auch nicht deutlich besser geworden als mit Win7 und läuft gerade einmal 10min länger als unter LinuxMint (LTS).



EvilMonk schrieb:


> Also, soweit ich weiß ist das auswählbare, blendfreie des MBP nicht einfach nur entspiegelt sondern matt. Da kannst du in den Elektronikmarkt gehen und jedes Matte Display angucken, so wird es dann auch ungefähr aussehen. Vielleicht noch mit etwas besseren Farben, jenachdem was du dir anguckst.



Ich weiß nicht so recht...eigentlich ist ja gerade die hohe Auflösung, des "Retinadisplays" eines der Kaufargumente für ein MBP, da vor allem das Lesen von Texten deutlich angenehmer ist. Wenn es allerdings dadurch allerdings zu Rucklern beim Scrollen oder normalen Arbeiten kommen sollte, dann ist das schon sehr ärgerlich, zumal ich den "Smoothness-Faktor" von MacOSX halt sehr genial finde. Was mir bei den Displays der MBPs aufgefallen ist: die "normalen" Spiegeldisplays spiegeln deutlich mehr als das besser entspiegelte Retinadisplay. Allein schon deshalb würde ich den Aufpreis zahlen!


----------



## EvilMonk (6. Februar 2013)

Okay also nochmal von vorn 

Ich bezog mich nur auf das spiegeln, nicht auf die Auflösung. Bei dem 1680x1050 Panel hast du weniger den "Retina"-Effekt als vielmehr eine größere Arbeitsfläche und alles ist etwas kleiner. Das kannst du mit einem rMBP auch ohne größere Qualitätseinbußen emulieren.

Zum Thema ruckeln: Auf dem Desktop habe ich noch nie einen Ruckler bemerkt. Beim Internetsurfen dagegen schon. Das ist allerdings seehr Website und Browserabhängig. Und selten wirklich dramatisch. Ich bemerke es zwar wenn ich mich drauf konzentriere, aber es stört nicht und reißt nicht aus dem Arbeitsfluss. Ich würde dir trotzdem raten einfachmal in den MM zu gehen, die haben da alle ne Apple Theke und an einem rMBP einfach mal deine bevorzugten Seiten anzusurfen. Dann weißt du mehr 

Zum Thema Garantieverlängerung:
Lass das besser. Aktuell kriegt Apple hierzulande schon Stress wegen Apple Care vonwegen Verbrauchertäuschung. Die EU schreibt nämlich mindestens 2 Jahre Gewährleistung vor. Wenn also innerhalb von 2 Jahren was kaputt geht, denke ich hast du gute Chancen dass du es trotzdem repariert kriegst, bis dahin dürfte das ganze wohl geklärt sein. Ob dir das einzelne dritte Jahr die 300(?) Wert sind, musst du dann entscheiden. Ich würde sie eher ein eine größere SSD stecken.

Und zum Thema Spiegeldisplays:
Es stimmt, das Display spiegelt deutlich weniger als "normale" Glossies. Allerdings ist es auch nicht ganz so hell einstellbar. Das hält sich die Waage. Wo du also an einem "normalen" Notebook einfach die Bildschirmhelligkeit auf 100% ballerst, reicht beim rMBP vielleicht schon 70%. Das schont Akku. Erwarte aber nicht die Leistungs eines matten Displays.

Gruß
EvilMonk


----------



## dee7er (8. Februar 2013)

Glaubt ihr, es wird in absehbarer Zukunft Treiber geben, sodass das MBP auch unter Win7 in den stromsparenden Modus so lange läuft wie unter MacOSX? Sollte dem so sein, dann würde ich in den Apfel beißen.


----------



## Patze93 (8. Februar 2013)

Wenn Apple den Preis bei seinen Zulieferern drückt, können die auch nicht mehr an Ihre Arbeiter zahlen, also hat Apple bzw die ganzen großen Marken sehrwohl was damit zu tun das die Leute nichts verdienen. 

Das nur mal nebenbei. 

Zum Thema. Ich finde aber das man jetzt beim Zenbook merklich keine schlechte Verarbeitung vorfindet. Hab mir das mal angeschaut und finde es sehr gut, vorallem mit dem Metallgehäuse


----------



## EvilMonk (9. Februar 2013)

@Patze
Lasst doch bitte diese elendige Apple-Diskussion weg! Es kann doch nicht sein, dass jeder Beratungsthread damit zugemüllt wird. Wenn du das wirklich ausdiskutieren willst, mach doch bitte einen Thread in der Rumpelkammer auf.

Zum Treiberthema ist die Antwort wohl eher nein. Apple stellt bewusst keine sehr fortgeschrittenen Treiber für Windows zur Verfügung (zumindest meine ich das mal gehört zu haben und es deckt sich mit meinen Erfahrungen). So hat OSX noch deutlichere Vorteile ggü. Win7. Das wirst du nicht loswerden. Allerdings ist es wirklich keine große Sache wenn du nicht einer der Menschen bist die immer auf die letzte Sekunde Akkulaufzeit schielen.


----------



## Patze93 (9. Februar 2013)

@EvilMonk, du diskutierst selber damit rum auf der ersten Seite des Threads und sagst dann anderen das Sie es lassen sollen? Naja man muss nicht alle Leute verstehen


----------



## GameTwist (9. Februar 2013)

Nochmals zum Retina Display: 

Es ist in meinen Augen absolut ungeeignet zum bearbeiten von Fotos etc., da es einfach nur Kontrast vortäuscht, wo überhaupt kein Kontrast ist.
Ich habe mir div. Bilder auf einem Retina- und auf einem 'Normalen' MacBook Pro angeschaut und siehe da, auf dem nicht Retina Macbook sahen die Bilder plötzlich garnicht mehr soo toll aus.

Meiner Meinung nach ist das nur gehype, wodurch viele einfach einen völlig falschen Eindruck vom Produkt bekommen.


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Februar 2013)

GameTwist schrieb:


> Nochmals zum Retina Display: Es ist in meinen Augen absolut ungeeignet zum bearbeiten von Fotos etc., da es einfach nur Kontrast vortäuscht, wo überhaupt kein Kontrast ist.
> Ich habe mir div. Bilder auf einem Retina- und auf einem 'Normalen' MacBook Pro angeschaut und siehe da, auf dem nicht Retina Macbook sahen die Bilder plötzlich garnicht mehr soo toll aus.


 
Das was du anführst ist kein wirklicher Vergleich.
Man könnte Fotos auf dem Retina Display mit den fertig entwickelten Fotos vergleichen. Dann würde man beurteilen können, inwiefern das Bild der Retina Displays zu kontrastreich ist. Oder aber man müsste es mal neben ein echtes, perfekt kalibriertes Profi-Display für tausende € stellen. Nur so wäre eine Beurteilung der Kontrastdarstellung wirklich möglich.
Aber nur, weil die Darstellung auf den anderen MBs weniger kontrastreich ist, heißt das nicht, dass das Retina Display zu viel Kontrast darstellt. Es kann genau so gut heißen, dass die anderen Displays einfach zu wenig Kontrast haben um gewisse Details herauszuarbeiten.


----------



## Master451 (13. Februar 2013)

Falls du dich noch nicht endgültig entschieden hast oder (falls du dich für das MacBook entschieden hast) noch nicht bestellt hast, hier noch ne Nachricht, die das MacBook attraktiver werden lässt...
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...ok-Pro-Retina-um-bis-zu-350-Euro-1803114.html
Das 15"-MacBook wurde um 350€ runtergesetzt... (BITTE EDIT BEACHTEN)

EDIT: man sollte so eine Meldung auch erst mal ganz durchlesen... Das 15"-Modell wurde nur um 80€ reduziert... Bei den 13" ging es so stark runter... Damit bleibt das MacBook online günstiger (ab 2000€) als bei Apple direkt...


----------



## m4soN (14. Februar 2013)

Master451 schrieb:


> Falls du dich noch nicht endgültig entschieden hast oder (falls du dich für das MacBook entschieden hast) noch nicht bestellt hast, hier noch ne Nachricht, die das MacBook attraktiver werden lässt...
> Apple senkt Preise von MacBook Pro Retina um bis zu 350 Euro | heise online
> Das 15"-MacBook wurde um 350€ runtergesetzt... (BITTE EDIT BEACHTEN)
> 
> EDIT: man sollte so eine Meldung auch erst mal ganz durchlesen... Das 15"-Modell wurde nur um 80€ reduziert... Bei den 13" ging es so stark runter... Damit bleibt das MacBook online günstiger (ab 2000€) als bei Apple direkt...


 
Du solltest hier bei den 15" schon etwas genauer werden.

Seit der Preisänderung bekommt man ab 2799,- € schon den 2,7GHZ anstelle des 2,3GHZ Prozessors. Zusätzlich ist es jetzt auch die 512GB SSD und nicht mehr die 256GB und auch 16GB Ram hat man jetzt für 2799,- € was zuvor noch schlappe 3099,-  gekostet hat. Somit bekommt man jetzt die deutlich bessere Hardware für weniger Geld.


----------



## Nickless (14. Februar 2013)

also ich sitze gerade vor dem Asus UX51...

ich finde nach wie vor für den Preis ist das ein Top Teil....

Achtung wegen Adata und Sandisk Platten....ansonsten liebe ich dieses Notebook...mir war es sehr wichtig ein Notebook zu haben das:

1. keine 4-6cm dick ist
2. mindestens eine GT 650 hat 
3. die Verarbeitung gut ist...nicht falsch verstehen ich hab nix gegen Plastik hab ein Lumia 920 aber bei mir muß ein Notebook relativ steif sein...ich trage das teil so oft aufgeklappt an einer ecke...das hab ich mich nie richtig getraut bei meinem alten Toshiba, aber ok das hat auch 500 weniger gekostet...
4. ich finde das Zubehörzeug einfach nur genial....brauche ich ein laufwerk...usb...will ich nen Filmchen kucken...Subwoofer...einfach toll...
5. das Display muß meinen Ansprüchen genügen
6. ganz ehrlich leute...zeigt mir doch einfach mal ein Notebook mit mind. GT650 einem Quadcore cpu und das unter 3cm...da bleibt nicht so viel über...

im endeffekt habe ich mir sogar überlegt ein Ultrabook und ein MSI/Medion Gamer Notebook zu holen...hätte mich mehr gekostet die jeweiligen Anwendungen wären aber besser gelöst...aber ehrlich...2 Notebooks? echt? nä dachte ich mir MBP oder eben das Asus hier...nuja hab mich entschieden...stehe dazu...und bin soweit vom Gerät her auch sehr zufrieden...Win 8 bietet mir noch zu wenig und das Touchpad reagiert meiner Meinnung nach noch nicht präzise genug...eventl wird das aber noch geupdatet wer weiß...


----------

